# Trapping etiquette around commercial enterprise



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

They let a swarm get away, finders keepers (as long as you aren't trespassing).


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Most commercial beekeepers don't have time to go swarm chasing & will be totally fine with you hiving a swarm from their hives.

Everybody is different though, just don't be blatant, have the traps out of sight not right next to their hives.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Once they are airborn...... it's on. Just don't tresspass. Set upwind of the area if you can.
Good luck and by all means take pics and vid if you can.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

As a "commercial guy" I am not in the least bothered by it as long as it isn't on the same immediate property. Every year we hive a few low hanging swarms adjacent to a yard. Matter of fact I like the idea that someone catches it before it bothers someone. Swarming season is a busy time and swarm calls usually end up being night work after a busy day.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

When a swarm leaves the property it is free.

You can't make a hive swarm with a trap you can only catch one.

I would set as many traps as you can in all different direction of the apiary. (get land owner permission otherwise you're trespassing)


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

A bait hive does nothing to lure bees into swarming. It just offers them an attractive home when they are already house hunting.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

some of my out yards have particularly good bees and I try to catch my swarms. Thus I place traps out. Now I do feel put upon to see other traps on the property even if the individual had permission to be there. If I am trying to lure my own swarms I feel other traps decrease my odds. However I do not feel the least bit interfered with if they on adjoining properties. It does not bother me on properties I have hives on if I have no traps out. I would rather someone made use of them than to have them end up in someone's attic.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

the trespassing laws can be a bit trickey for swarms. in the old days, in most areas you could go where you wanted if the swarm was in sight and it was off the landowner's land where the hive came from. you need to do some carefull local research. a lot of these laws are from the 1800.


----------



## funkyfresh (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for the great feedback. I'll not need to leave my property and I'm (generally) upwind from a few hundred hives. So if their moving out anyway I'll give them some options. There is a lot of surrounding forest too. So it's possible I would just get a wild bunch, although some nice domesticated locals would be preferred (as a newbee). I'll take a video if it happens.


----------

